# Microsoft: Software update unlocks more GPU bandwidth on Xbox One



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The June system update rolling out to Xbox Ones worldwide this week includes surface-level features like external hard drive support, as we mentioned this morning. But Microsoft says the new firmware will also help developers extract more power from the system's Graphical Processing Unit (GPU), even though the base hardware in the system is obviously staying the same.


More


----------

